# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاثنين اول فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â­گعناوين الصحف المريخية الاثنين الأول من فبراير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،مâ­گ

#مجاهد الدوشâœچï¸ڈ

#الصدي
#المريخ يختتم التسجيلات الاستثنائية بقنابل عنقودية.
#النابي يطالب بمعسكر الإسماعيلية.. وشداد يطالب جماهير المريخ بحل الأزمة الإدارية مع سوداكال فقط.
#جماهير المريخ تتلقى تأكيدات من عمر محمد عبدالله بفتح باب العضوية.
#محمد جلال لجماهير المريخ : طرقنا كل أبواب الحل ولكن شداد لا يقبل بغير سوداكال.
#شداد يصدم جماهير المريخ : الفيفا لم ولن يعترف الا بسوداكال واي زول بقول ليكم غير كده بكضب عليكم.
#شداد : تقديرا لزيارتكم ساترجي سوداكال حتى يفتح لكم ابواب العضوية.
#وكيل الاوغندي يدلي بالمثير.. عبدالباقي شيخ ادريس : وجدت كل مواصفات النابي متوافرة في "شيونيه".
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... فوق مستوى التوقعات.

#الاحمر الوهاج 

#المصري بلال واللبناني رائد حرضا تيري على عدم التمديد.
#الثنائي في ضيافة نادي قمة في أفخم الفنادق.
#المريخ ينجز أخطر الصفقات خلال ساعات.
#على اسد : الوضع الإداري في المريخ يدعو للشفقة.
#المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي اليوم لمباراة الأهلي شندي.
#بعد ان اقتصرت التسجيلات الاستثنائية على خانات محددة.. مرمى المريخ.. كيف يبدو الحال؟.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بطاقة "دارين" تطيح بالكاميروني وتبعد طيفور

                                                                                                                            تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن وصول شهادة  النقل الدولية للمهاجم الجامايكي "دارين ماتوكس" قبل ساعات معدودة من إغلاق  باب الإضافة للكشف الإفريقي الذي انتهى بنهاية يوم أمس الأحد، أدى لتطورات  في ملف اللاعبين الأجانب بالمريخ.  وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن رئيس نادي المريخ "آدم سوداكال" وافق على  رؤية المدير الفني التونسي نصر الدين النابي باستبعاد المدافع الكاميروني  الجديد "باسكال ايبوسي" عن كشوفات الفريق، ليتوافق عدد الأجانب مع العدد  الذي حدده الإتحاد وهو خمسة لاعبين هم "البوركيني ارنولد بانقا، النيجيري  إيلي، الأوغندي سعيدي شيونيه، النيجيري طوني ايدجوماريجي والجامايكي داروين  ماتوكس".  وتفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن المريخ يفاضل بين إنهاء عقد المدافع الكاميروني  وتوقيع مخالصة معه أو إقناعه بتوقيع عقد جديد يبدأ بعد أشهر على أن يحضر  للخرطوم ويتدرب مع الفريق على أن يعامل معاملة اللاعب المقيد.  وواجه المريخ مشكلة ثانية بعد وصول بطاقة دارين وهي وجود ثمانية عناصر  تتنتظر الإضافة للكشف الإفريقي بعد استبعاد المدافع الكاميروني من كشف  الفريق.  وأكد مصدر موثوق لـ #سبورتاق أن المريخ اختار إضافة السباعي "رمضان عجب،  محمد الرشيد، بخيت خميس، المدافع النيجيري اديلي، لاعب الوسط الأوغندي  سعيدي، الجناح النيجيري طوني والمهاجم الجامايكي دارين" لكشفه الإفريقي وهو  ما أدى لاستبعاد لاعب الوسط "عمار طيفور" من الكشف الإفريقي ليكون، طيفور  مؤهلا للمشاركة مع المريخ محليا فقط في الفترة المتبقية من الموسم الحالي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تيري يرفض عرض المريخ للتجديد

                                                                                                                            علم #سبورتاق بأن إجتماعا ضم كل من  رئيس نادي المريخ، "آدم سوداكال" و مهاجم الفريق "سيف تيري" إنتهى قبل  قليل، حول مناقشة أمر تجديد عقد اللاعب.  وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق فإن الإجتماع انتهى بعدم التوصل لإتفاق، حيث طلب  اللاعب 300 الف دولار عن العام بعقد يمتد لعامين، قبل أن يتنازل الى 250  الف دولار.  الا أن عرض رئيس النادي كان أقل من 200 الف دولار، ليرفض هداف دوري ابطال  افريقيا عرض النادي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكيل الأوغندي: لهذا السبب أخترت "شيونيه" للمريخ

  أدْلَى وسيط اللاعبين ووكيل النجم الأوغندي "سعيدي شيونيه" الأستاذ "عبد  الباقي شيخ ادريس" بتصريحات خاصة لسبورتاق كشف من خلالها على الأسباب التي  دعته لاختيار النجم الدولي للمريخ وقال: "علمت بالمواصفات التي حددها  المدير الفني - نصر الدين النابي، والتي يمكن تلخيصها في : (لاعب مميز،  جاهز بدنياً، يستطيع المشاركة فوراً، إلى جانب الخبرة والتعود على الكرة  الإفريقية) وهي مواصفات تنطبق بالكامل على -سعيدي- الذي شارك قبل أيام في  بطولة أمم إفريقيا للمحليين -الشان- مع مشاركاته السابقة في دوري أبطال  إفريقيا والكونفدرالية خلال الأعوام الماضية".

 وأضاف وكيل النجم الأوغندي: "أحرص على متابعة الدوريات الأفريقية ولدى شغف  اكتشاف ومتابعة اللاعبين الموهوبين وهو ما جعلني أتعاقد مع نجم الوسط  الأوغندي سعيدي شوينيه بعد أن شاهدته في الكثير من المباريات سواء في  الدوري الأوغندي أو مع المنتخب".

 "شيخ ادريس" الذي حصل مطلع هذا العام على رخصة ممارسة مهنة الوسيط بشكل  رسمي تحدث عن مزايا "شيونيه" قائلا: "سعيدي يمتلك خصائص مميزة للغاية، فهو  أولا لاعب وسط هداف من الطراز الرفيع يجيد التهديف القوي والمركز من خارج  منطقة الجزاء وتنفيذ الكرات الثابتة إلى جانب امتلاكه ميزة -القادمين من  الخلف- لمباغتة دفاعات الأندية المنافسة".

 واردف: "سعيدي يجيد أيضاً صناعة الأهداف إلى جانب تميزه الشديد في الأدوار  الدفاعية ومن يتابع مسيرته يجد تنقل بين كل مراكز الوسط حيث يلعب بامتياز  كلاعب "ظ¦" أو "ظ¨" كما يلعب في الوسط الهجومي".

 "عبدالباقي" أكَّد في حديثه لـ#سبورتاق أنه يراهن على شخصية اللاعب، وقال  في هذه الجزئية: "نجاح اللاعب المحترف لا يتوقف فقط على قدراته بل تلعب  عقليته وشخصيته دوراَ مؤثراَ، لذا فإن العديد من العناصر المميزة تفشل أو  لا يحالفها التوفيق في بعض الأندية ويكون السبب غالباً مرتبط بشخصية وعقلية  اللاعب وقدرته على التأقلم مع البيئة الجديدة".

 وأستطرد: "ما يجعلني متفائلا بإمكانية نجاح -شيونيه- شخصيته الرائعة، فهو  لاعب طموح ومجتهد دائماً للأفضل وهو يدرك أن ارتداء قميص المريخ فرصة ذهبية  بالنسبة له لإحداث نقلة في مشواره المهني وبالتالي سيصل إلى الخرطوم بحماس  كبير ورغبة حقيقة في النجاح ولا أعتقد أنه سيعاني للتأقلم مع الأجواء في  النادي والاندماج مع المجموعة".

 "شيخ إدريس" ختم تصريحاته لسبورتاق بالقول: "علمت أن المدير الفني للمريخ  نصر الدين النابي طالب بالتعاقد مع لاعب وسط واشترط خياراً جاهزاً لتقديم  الإضافة سريعاً في ظل اقتراب مرحلة المجموعات فطرحت إسم -سعيدي شيونيه-  وكنت فخوراً بحق أن التونسي اختاره من بين الأسماء التي قدمت له وسأظل على  تواصل مع النجم الأوغندي لمساعدته في مشواره مع المريخ ودعمه حتى يحقق  النجاح ويسهم مع زملاءه في تحقيق أهداف النادي وإسعاد جماهيره".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• ميسي يقود برشلونة للثأر من أتلتيك بيلباو في الدوري الاسباني
• قطار أتلتيكو مدريد يدهس قادش وتعادل سلبي بين ألافيس وخيتافي
• صلاح يرجح كفة ليفربول على وست هام.. وتوتنهام يتعثر أمام برايتون
• ليدز يهزم ليستر بثلاثية .. وتشيلسي يحقق فوزه الأول في عهد توخيل
• نابولي يضرب بارما بثنائية.. ويصعد للمركز الرابع.. وروما يفوز على فيرونا
• لاتسيو يصعق أتالانتا في عقر داره .. وأودينيزي يهزم سبيزيا العنيد 
• باريس يسقط من القمة بطعنة لوريان.. وليل يستعيد الصدارة بالفوز على ديجون 
• فولفسبورج يسحق فرايبورج بالبوندسليجا.. وكولن يودع منطقة الهبوط من بوابة بيليفيلد
• جويانينسي يعمق جراح ساو باولو بهدفين لهدف في الدوري البرازيلي
• المغرب يسقط زامبيا ويضرب موعدا مع الكاميرون في نصف النهائي للمحليين
• أهلي جدة يسقط في فخ الباطن.. الرائد يفوز على ضمك.. والقادسية يتعادل مع الوحدة
• الترجي يتخطى الأفريقي بهدف ويتصدر الدوري التونسي.. والنجم يفوز على الملعب
• الأرجنتيني أجويرو مهاجم مانشستر سيتي يعلن شفاءه من كورونا
• راموس يوجه اتهامات للتحكيم بعد السقوط أمام ليفانتي بالليجا
• سواريز مهاجم أتلتيكو ينفرد بصدارة هدافي الليجا برصيد 13 هدفًا
• وكيله: ناديان في البريميرليج مهتمان بضم أوباميكانو مدافع لايبزج
• نيمار: مبابي يشبهني.. وبكيت مع باريس بعد الخسارة أمام البايرن
• الشناوي: نحترم الدحيل.. ولا نفكر في مواجهة بايرن ميونخ
• فيجو ساخرًا: مستشارو ميسي يستحقون تمثالًا
• أوليفر كان يعد بتمديد عقد بواتينج.. وينفي المفاوضات مع راموس
• كلوب: لا أصدق ما فعله صلاح .. صلاح: لا أحب تقنية الفيديو
• سواريز: على المهاجم استغلال فترة قوته .. سيميوني: نغمة البطل لن تنفعنا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :
❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* ريال بيتيس (-- : --) أوساسونا 22:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (2-0)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_البرتغالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* سبورتينج لشبونة (-- : --) بنفيكا 23:30  beIN 7  ذهاب 





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* تشيلسي (2 : 0) بيرنلي
* ليستر سيتي (1 : 3) ليدز يونايتد
* وست هام (1 : 3) ليفربول
* برايتون (1 : 0) توتنهام هوتسبير

#الترتيب : مانشستر سيتي (44) مانشستر يونايتد (41) ليفربول (40) ليستر سيتي (39) وست هام  (35)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* خيتافي (0 : 0) ديبورتيفو ألافيس
* قاديش (2 : 4) أتلتيكو مدريد
* غرناطة (2 : 0) سيلتا فيغو
* برشلونة (2 : 1) أتلتيك بيلباو

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (50) برشلونة (40) ريال مدريد (40) إشبيلية (39) فياريال (35)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* سبيزيا (0 : 1) أودينيزي
* أتلانتا (1 : 3) لاتسيو
* كالياري (1 : 1) ساسولو
* كروتوني (0 : 3) جنوى
* نابولي (2 : 0) بارما
* روما (3 : 1) هيلاس فيرونا

#الترتيب : ميلان (46) انتر ميلان (44) روما (40) يوفنتوس (39) لاتسيو (37)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19


* كولن (3 : 1) أرمينيا بيليفيلد
* فولفسبورج (3 : 0) فرايبورغ

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (45) لايبزيج (38) فولفسبورج (35) آينتراخت (33) باير ليفركوزن (32)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* نيس (0 : 1) سانت إيتيان
* أنجيه (3 : 1) نيم أولمبيك
* ستراسبورج (0 : 1) ستاد ريمس
* ستاد بريست (2 : 4) ميتز
* لوريان (3 : 2) باريس سان جيرمان
* ليل (1 : 0) ديجون
* نانت (1 : 2) موناكو

#الترتيب : ليل (48) ليون (46) سان جيرمان (45) موناكو (42) رين (36)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* الرائد (4 : 2) ضمك
* القادسية (2 : 2) الوحدة
* الأهلي (2 : 2) الباطن

#الترتيب : الشباب (32) الهلال (30) الأهلي (30) التعاون (25) الاتحاد (25)

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* فريقنا الأول يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي اليوم استعداداً لـمواجهة الاهلي شندي في إستئناف الدوري الممتاز.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة 



#د. مزمل ابوالقاسم

     *لجنة الانضباط في فتيل*)

الاحد ظ£ظ، يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م
لن نستغرب مسارعة لجنة الانضباط باتحاد الكرة إلى وضع قضية لاعبي المريخ رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس على رأس أجندتها في الاجتماع الذي يفترض أن ينعقد اليوم، مع أن اللجنة عودتنا على التسويف في نظر القضايا التي تُرفع إليها.
* نخشى أن تعود اللجنة – التي تضم مجموعة من غلاة مشجعي نادي الهلال- إلى عادتها القديمة، كي تتشفى في اللاعبين الثلاثة مثلما فعلت مع زميلهم بكري المدينة، الذي تجاوزت القانون معه مرتين.
* عاقبته في قضية معسكر تونس الشهيرة، من دون أن تستدعيه، وتعمدت حرمانه من حقه القانوني في الدفاع عن النفس، وأوقفته ستة أشهر بلا سند من القانون.
* عندما رفضت لجنة الاستئناف إقرار العقوبة وردت القضية إلى لجنة الانضباط ووجهتها باستدعاء اللاعب قبل محاسبته استدعته صورياً، وأوقعت عليه العقوبة نفسها!
* تكرر الأمر مع بكري في قضية مباراة هلال الأبيض الشهيرة، وأوقعت باللاعب عقوبة ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان، وأوقفته عن اللعب لمدة 18 شهراً، لتحكم عليه عملياً بالإعدام الكروي.. من دون أن تستدعيه لتمكنه من الدفاع عن نفسه!
* تجاهلت استدعاءه للمرة الثانية مع أن لجنة الاستئناف ردت حكماً مماثلاً للجنة ضد اللاعب نفسه.
* في الاجتماع الثاني اشتبك أحد أعضاء اللجنة باللاعب بكري، وأساء إليه.
* لذلك نحن لا نثق في عدالة هذه اللجنة، ولا نستبعد أن تتعامل مع رمضان وحمو وبخيت بالقسوة نفسها التي اتبعتها مع بكري، علماً أن اللائحة واضحة، وتنص على إيقاف اللاعبين الثلاثة لفترة أربعة أشهر.
* لا مجال لإيقاف اللاعبين نصف عام، لأن العقوبة المغلظة لا توقع على اللاعب إلا في حال تكراره للمخالفة.
* نذكر بدءاً أن اللجنة المذكورة ظلت مقطوعة الرأس منذ استقالة رئيسها (الخبير القانوني المتميز) مولانا أحمد الطاهر النور قبل أكثر من عام من الآن، حيث لم يتحرك الاتحاد لاستكمالها، وأبقى رئاسة واحدة من أهم اللجان القضائية خالية، ليتولى مولانا محمد عوض حميدة الرئاسة بالإنابة طيلة الفترة المذكورة.
* صدر قرار لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين في قضية الثلاثي قبل حوالي أسبوع من الآن، وسيتم حسم قضيتهم في اجتماع ينعقد اليوم (أو غداً)، بحسب حديث مولانا حميدة!
* عبارة (اليوم أو غداً) تكشف عن مدى الفوضى التي تعيشها اللجنة مقطوعة الرأس، لأنها توضح أن اجتماعاتها تتم بحسب الظروف والتساهيل.
* مع ذلك نرحب بوضع القضية على طاولة اللجنة، التي ظلت تتهرب من البت في الشكوى المقدمة من عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد معتز الشاعر ضد رئيس الاتحاد الدكتور كمال شداد منذ أربعة أشهر!
* قدم الشاعر شكواه في الرابع من شهر أكتوبر الماضي، ولم يتم البت فيها حتى اللحظة.. وعندما تعلق الأمر بلاعبي المريخ الثلاثة تم وضع القضية في أجندة اجتماع اللجنة بعد أسبوع من تاريخ صدور قرار لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين.
* تعددت الأعذار، وتفننت اللجنة في التهرب من البت في شكوى الشاعر ضد شداد، وعندما استدعت اللجنة الشهود لسماع إفاداتهم ناشد الرئيس المناوب محمد عوض حميدة مقدم الشكوى بسحبها، ووصف شداد (بكبير الأسرة الرياضية)، ليعلن انحيازه له عملياً وعلى رؤوس الأشهاد!
* رفض الشاعر الطلب فعادت اللجنة إلى التلكؤ من جديد، ولم تستدع شداد لسماع إفاداته إلا بعد وقتٍ طويل، وظلت تؤجل اجتماعاتها المرة تلو الأخرى!
* عندما انتقدنا ذلك التأخير بعدة مقالات تحجج عضو اللجنة صلاح الأمين بأن الاجتماعات تأجلت بسبب علة أصابته هو والرئيس المناوب، وقال (لا كبير على القانون)!
* صدر ذلك التصريح في مطلع شهر ديسمبر الماضي، أي قبل قرابة الشهرين، بينما مضت على الشكوى أربعة أشهر بلياليها من دون حسم.
* يوم أمس صرح مولانا حميدة مؤكداً أن لجنته لم تجتمع يوم الثلاثاء الماضي، ولم تبت في شكوى الشاعر بسبب المتاريس التي انتظمت شوارع العاصمة.
* كذلك تعلل حميدة بأن وفاة شقيقة عضو اللجنة صلاح الأمين تسببت في تأجيل الاجتماع قبل الماضي، ووعد بالبت في قضية شداد في الاجتماع الذي سيعقد اليوم (أو غداً)!
* لن نرجم بالغيب، لكننا واثقون من أن هذه اللجنة المنحازة لن تحاسب شداد على مخالفاته العديدة للنظام الأساسي، وستتغاضى عن تجاوزاته المستمرة وتهميشه الدائم لمجلس إدارة الاتحاد.
* لن تفعل ذلك مع (كبير الأسرة الرياضية)، مع أن الشهود الذين مثلوا أمام اللجنة، ومنهم نواب للرئيس، وعدد من أعضاء المجلس أكدوا حدوث المخالفات التي نسبها الشاعر إلى رئيس الاتحاد.
* بل إن الشاعر دعم شكواه بمستندات دامغة لا يتطرق إليها الشك، تثبت أن شداد اتخذ عدداً كبيراً من القرارات المؤثرة منفرداً، وتجاوز صلاحياته المنصوص عليها في النظام الأساسي للاتحاد مراراً وتكراراً.
* نسأل الرئيس المناوب وأعضاء اللجنة عن مصير الشكوى التي قدمها اتحاد وادي حلفا ضد رئيس الاتحاد يوم 11 يناير الماضي، واتهمه فيها بانتهاك النظام الأساسي للاتحاد العام والنظام الأساسي للشاكي، بتدخله السافر في شئون اتحاد وادي حلفاً، وإلغائه قراراً أصدرته اللجنة القانونية للاتحاد العام، ومخاطبته لمدير عام الشرطة بخصوص الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد!
* لماذا لم تدرج تلك الشكوى في اجتماعات اللجنة؟
* ما سبب تجاهل لجنة محمد عوض حميدة لها؟
* على العموم سننتظر لنرى مخرجات اجتماع اللجنة التي أدخلها الشاعر واتحاد وادي حلفا في أضيق فتيل.
آخر الحقائق
* ذكر اتحاد وادي حلفا في شكواه أن شداد تدخل في شئون نادي الهلال العاصمي وكون لجنة تطبيع للنادي، ورفض قراراً مماثلاً أصدرته اللجنة القانونية وشئون الأعضاء بالاتحاد بخصوص اتحاد وادي حلفا.
* ناقض شداد نفسه عندما خاطب الفيفا ليمنع تدخل اتحاده في شئون نادي المريخ، بادعاء أن الأعضاء مستقلون ولا يجوز للاتحاد أن يتدخل في شئونهم!
* عندما يتعلق الأمر بالهلال التدخل جائز وقانوني!
* وعندما يتعلق بالمريخ واتحاد وادي حلفا التدخل محظور ومخالف للنظام الأساسي.
* هذا الإداري الفاشل لا يختشي من إظهار تناقضاته ولا يكف عن تطويع القانون كي يوظفه بحسب أهوائه.
* سينال المريخ ضربة قاسية إذا فقد نجمه وهدافه الأول سيف تيري بالانتقال إلى الشرطة العراقي.
* تلكأ مجلس سوداكال في حسم ملف التمديد للاعب مع أن الرئيس الفخري أحمد التازي التزم بسداد كلفة التمديد للاعبين الخمسة، وأولهم تيري.
* مشكلة مجلس الفشل أنه لا يحسن حسم القضايا في وقتها، ويتلكأ فيها حتى تفلت من بين يديه.
* سبق له أن فرط في محمد عبد الرحمن، فذهب إلى الهلال.
* وفرط قبله في جمال سالم.
* وفرط في الحارس أبو عشرين.
* وفشل في حماية بكري المدينة من بطش الاتحاد حتى هاجر من السودان.
* وفرط في التمديد للثلاثي وتلكأ في تجديد عقودهم لهم حتى وقعوا للهلال ووقعوا في المحظور وتعرضوا إلى الإيقاف ليفقدهم المريخ محلياً وفي البطولة الإفريقية.
* كُتب على المريخ أن يفقد أفضل لاعبيه بوجود مجلس الدمار الشامل.
* الفشل لا ينحصر في عدم القدرة على التمديد للاعبين برغم توافر الكاش، بل يمتد إلى ملفي الإعداد والانتقالات الاستثنائية.
* شرع مجلس الهلال في إعداد فريقه بطريقة متميزة بإشراكه في دورة سيمبا، ولعب ودياً مع فريقين متأهلين إلى دور المجموعات في دوري الأبطال.
* أما المريخ فقد انحصر إعداده حتى اللحظة على مباراة وحيدة مع فريق الامتداد.
* حتى المباراة الوحيدة جرت في ملعب بالغ السوء.
* علماً أن الفريق بلا مدرب حتى اللحظة.
* لو جهز المجلس برنامجاً للإعداد بمعسكر خارجي في مصر أو إثيوبيا لسدد التازي كلفته كاملة.
* ولكن أنّى لهذا المجلس المخرب أن يفكر أو يدبر أو يخطط؟
* من أين له القدرة على التفكير السليم والعمل المتقن وعضويته محصورة في خمسة أعضاء، غالبهم حديثو عهد بالنادي والإدارة الرياضية؟
* في ملف الانتقالات أكمل المجلس إجراءات قيد المهاجم النيجيري توني، والمدافع الكاميروني باسكال بدعم كبير من التازي (كتر خيرو)، وما زالت مساعي ضم لاعبين إضافيين معلقة حتى اللحظة.
* اليوم تنتهي فترة الانتقالات، والفيفا في إجازة رسمية، مما يعني غلبة احتمال عدم قيد اللاعبين!
* آخر خبر: المريخ يعاني بأمر مجلس الدمار الشامل.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هكذا غرد لاعبنا الجديد سعيدي شيونيه عبر تويتر رداً علي تغريدة النادي بإعلان انضمامه للفريق || 

انها أيضاً فرصة رائعة أن تكون جزءا من فريقنا  

#المسالمة_1908



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تدريبات الفريق مساء امس استعدادا لمواجهه اهلي شندي يوم  الاربعاء القادم في بطوله الدوري الممتاز 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجري الميركاتو الاغلى بتاريخه بضم أربعه محترفين من العيار الثقيل … 
 لاعب الوسط النيجيري توني إدجوماريجي
 المدافع النيجيري أديلي
لاعب الوسط اليوغندي سعيدي
الجامايكي دارين ماتوكس.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#النابي_في_الطريق_الي_الخرطوم




â™،
â™،

سوف يصل عند الخامسة صباحا  فجر الثلاثاء  عبر الخطوط التركية مع مساعدة حمدي صغير 

 اخبار حصرية 
يوسف الفحل







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثنائي المريخ إلى القاهرة للعلاج
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




عماد الصيني
غادر  ثنائي المريخ ماد الصيني ومصعب كردمان، السودان، صوب القاهرة، للعلاج بعد  الإصابات التي لحقت بهما مؤخرا ببطولتي دوري أبطال أفريقيا والدوري  السوداني.

وجاء سفر لاعب المحور بالمريخ، عماد الصيني وزميله بخط  الوسط مصعب كردمان، لاستمرار آلام عضلة الفخذ الداخلية واشتدادها للاعب  الأول، وظهور آلام بركبة الثاني.

ويسعى المريخ السوداني، خلف عودة  اللاعبين سريعا من مصر في محاولة لإلحاقهما بمباراة الفريق الأولى بمجموعات  دوري أبطال أفريقيا، أمام الأهلي القاهري، فبراير/شباط الجاري.

يذكر  أنه سبق للصيني الخروج مصابا بضربة على القفص الصدري، في الشوط الأول  لمباراة فريقه الثانية أمام أوتوهو الكونغولي بالدور التمهيدي من بطولة  دوري أبطال أفريقيا، بينما سبق لكردمان أن أصيب في الشوط الأول لمباراة  فريقه أمام الهلال الأبيض بالدوري السوداني.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خالد بخيت ل: نواجه صعوبة في التجمع قبل مباراة ساو تومي
فيلود وقف على قدرات اللاعبين الجدد.. ونتابع 3 محترفين


السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




خالد بخيت
أكمل  المنتخب السوداني، مساء أمس السبت، أول تجمع له في العام الجديد، وذلك  لمدة 5 أيام تحت إشراف مديره الفني الفرنسي هوبير فيلود والمدرب العام  الوطني خالد بخيت.

  أجرى حوارا مع بخيت، حول الفوائد التي خرج بها الجهاز من التجمع الأول،  والغرض من التجمع، وكيفية التخطيط لمباراة ساو تومي في مارس/آذار المقبل  على تصفيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2022، ومعايير الاختيار لتلك المباراة  والصعوبات التي تواجه الجهاز للمرحلة المقبلة.
فإلى الحوار:

ما الفائدة التي خرج بها الجهاز لمنتخب السودان في أول تجمع له في 2021؟

فائدة كبيرة، خصوصا  وأن الفريق يفتقد لخدمات لاعبيين أساسيين ونجحنا في تجريب اختبار لاعبين  جدد، كما كان الجهاز يود الوقوف على مدى انسجام مجموعة اللاعبين الجدد مع  المجموعة.

ما الغرض الأساسي لتجميع المنتخب؟

غرضان،  الأول هو تذكير مجموعة اللاعبين المنتظمين في مشاركتهم مع أنديتهم بعد  انطلاق الدوري، بالتركيبة التكتيكية التي ظل المدير الفني هوبير فيلود يعمل  عليها، والأمر الثاني اختبار لاعبين جدد وضمهم للقائمة، وروعي في اختيارهم  أن الأقرب في أدائهم لاستيعاب التركيبة التكتيكية للمنتخب.

ما نوعية الاختيار الذي تمت للاعبي المنتخب في تجمع يناير؟




علاوة  على الشكل التكتيكي، فإن الاختيار تم بناء على النقص العددي عانى منه  المنتخب بفقدان خماسي المريخ، الذي كان منتظما منذ بدايات العام الماضي  بالقائمة وهم رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس وأحمد التش ومحمد الرشيد وعمار طيفور،  إلى جانب فتح باب الاختيار لبعض اللاعبين الذين تميزوا مع فرقهم في الدوري  الممتاز، ويظل باب الاختيار مفتوحا دائما لأي لاعب يبرز فنيا وتكتيكيا.

ما هو منهجكم لاختيار اللاعبين قبل مباراة ساو تومي؟

في المقام الأول ننظر بأهمية بالغة لعملية تأهيل المنتخب للنهائيات القارية بلاعبين نستطيع أن نبني عليهم فرق البطولات المقبلة.

وما فرصة اللاعبين الذين يلعبون خارج السودان في الاختيار لمباراتي ساو تومي وجنوب أفريقيا؟

هناك  3 لاعبين يلعبون في دوريات معروفة ويشاركون في بطولات قارية، مثل يسن في  الدوري المجري، ومحمد المصطفى مع نادي فيتا الكونغولي الذي يشارك في  مجموعات دوري الأبطال، وشرف الدين شيبوب في الدوري الجزائري، وسوف تتم  متابعتهم ورصد مشاركاتهم بدقة.

ما الصعوبات التي تتوقع أن تواجه إعداد المنتخب في المرحلة المقبلة؟

الصعوبة  هي عدم القدرة على التجميع مرة ثانية ولكن العزاء الوحيد هو الجولات  الأربع للهلال والمريخ في البطولة الأفريقية، وهو ما سوف نعتمد عليه في  إعداد المنتخب بشكل تام.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* النابي يعطل ضم ايبوسي لكشف المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ عطل المدرب  نصر الدين النابي المدير الفني للمريخ ضم اللاعب الكاميروني ايبوسي رسميا  للكشف الافريقي وطالب مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ الذي وقع عقدا مع اللاعب  ضرورة عدم الحاقه بالكشف الافريقي الى حين التأكد من اللاعب بمزيد من  التدريبات وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان المريخ يتجه الى فك الارتباط بالتراضي  مع اللاعب او استمراره في تدريبات الفريق ويعامل معاملة اللاعب المسجل في  الكشوفات الى حين فترة الانتقالات المقبلة والتي تنطلق في مارس المقبل وهي  الفترة الاخيرة قبل ان يتحول الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الى التسجيلات  الرئيسية في يونيو المقبل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يمدد عقد حمزة ونمر ثلاث سنوات
 
 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ مدد نادي  المريخ عقد لاعبيه صلاح نمر وحمزة داؤود لثلاث سنوات في اليوم الاخير  للتسجيلات بالتالي فان اللاعبين سيتمكنون من مواصلة العطاء بمعنويات عالية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سيف تيري يغلق هاتفه قبل ساعات من نهاية مهلة الفيفا
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اغلق اللاعب  سيف تيري هاتفه قبل ساعات من نهاية المهلة المحددة من قبل الاتحاد الدولي  لكرة القدم فيفا بخصوص الانتدابات التي انتهت امس الاحد وكان اللاعب قد طلب  600 الف دولار للتمديد للمريخ الا ان مجلس المريخ تأخر في الرد على اللاعب  وهو ما تسبب في تعليق تسجيل اللاعب الي فترة التسجيلات المقبلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجما فريقنا الصيني وكردمان يغادران إلى القاهرة للعلاج



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                             مفاجأت في الكشف الافريقي للمريخ المدافع النيجيري خارج الكشف                           






                             بواسطة :                              المسالمة 



أكمل نادي المريخ اضافة الاعبين النيجيري طوني والجامايكي والاوغندي والرباعي الوطني 
طيفور عجب بخيت الرشيد الي قائمة في الكشف الافريقي للفريق المشاركة في دوري أبطال أفريقيا… 


وتجري المحاولات اليوم لاضافه النيجيري  المدافع بنص ماده في قانون البطوله تسمح باستبدال اي لاعب لم يشارك مسبقا  وسوف يتم الاستفاده من خانتي عمرو المصري ووليد الليبي…




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كواليس مثيرة تضع نيجيري المريخ تحت رحمة "كاف"

                                                                                                                            شهدت اللحظات الأخيرة لإغلاق باب  الإضافة للكشف الإفريقي مفاجأة كبيرة فيما يتعلق بالإضافات السبعة لنادي  المريخ.  إذ تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن تطورات مثيرة حدثت في الساعات الأخيرة من  الليل أدت لفشل النادي في ادراج إسم المدافع النيجيري "ايلي" في الكشف  الإفريقي ليتواجد عمار طيفور بدلاً عنه.  وبحسب التفاصيل التي تحصل عليها # سبورتاق، تواجد مسئول السيستم بالمريخ  بمكاتب إتحاد كرة القدم قبل ثلاث ساعات من إغلاق باب الإضافة للكشف  الإفريقي لإضافة سبعة لاعبين وهم الرباعي الوطني (رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد  وبخيت خميس وطيفور) والثلاثي الأجنبي (المدافع النيجيري ايلي .. لاعب الوسط  الأوغندي سعيدي والجناح النيجيري طوني) باعتبار أن شهادة النقل الدولية  للجامايكي "دارين ماتوكس" لم تكن وصلت، وبالتالي لم تكن هنالك إمكانية  لإدراج إسمه في الكشف الإفريقي فيما استبعد الكاميروني باسكال من كشوفات  المريخ نهائيا.  وبعد أن بدأت عملية إضافة الأسماء وتمت إضافة عمار طيفور أولا باعتباره  يحمل القميص رقم "ظ£" وهي أول خانة شاغرة في كشف المريخ، ثم إضافة محمد  الرشيد بعده في الخانة الشاغرة بالرقم "ظ§" ثم رمضان عجب في الخانة رقم  "ظ¢ظ©"، وقبل أن تكتمل إضافة البقية وصلت شهادة النقل الدولية للجامايكي  دارين لتخلط الحسابات.  وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، أجرى مسئول السيستم إتصالات لاخطار المسئولين  بالنادي بوصول شهادة المهاجم الجامايكي لمعرفة رؤيتهم، وتمت مشاورات أنتهت  بطلب استبعاد طيفور من الكشف الإفريقي لغيابه الطويل عن اللعب التنافسي حتى  قبل انضمامه للمريخ على أن يتم إشراكه محلياً.   لكن مساعي  استبعاد طيفور لم تنجح لأن اسمه كان قد أدرج سلفا مع محمد  الرشيد ورمضان عجب قبل وصول شهادة نقل الجامايكي، لتصبح المفاضلة بين  الثلاثي الأجنبي وبخيت خميس ليتم استبعاد المدافع النيجيري وإدراك المهاجم  الجامايكي.   وعلم #سبورتاق بأن المفاضلة تمت دون استشارة الجهاز الفني الذي شدد قبل  إكتمال وصول شهادات النقل على أهمية ادراج المدافع النيجيري ولاعب الوسط  الأوغندي والجناح الهجومي النيجيري في الكشف الإفريقي لجاهزيتهم البدنية  واستعدادهم للعب فور وصولهم الخرطوم دوم حاجة لإعداد بدني خاص.  وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، لم تنجح محاولات مسئول السيستم بالمريخ  لإجراء عملية استبدال عبر السيستم لعناصر لم تشارك في المراحل السابقة مثل  وليد حسن والمصري عمرو لإضافة المدافع النيجيري ليقوم "أبوبكر العقيد"  بإرسال طلب للإتحاد الإفريقي لاستبدال تلك الأسماء وإضافة المدافع النيجيري  في إنتظار رد من الكاف خلال الساعات القادمة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
بابكر سلك

حميد وحميدة 



*لا تسلني 
*ما تسألني 
*عن أجانب المريخ 
*خبر بفلوس بكرة ببلاش 
*ولا تصدق خبر ضم لاعب إلا تشوفو بشعار المريخ جاري في الميدان في مباراة رسمية 
*وإذا فقدت لاعب من القدامى 
*ما عليك إلا تقول يا جامع يارقيب 
*تيري 
*يا جامع يا رقيب 
*لأن الذين اعتادوا على الإقتيات من المريخ 
*هم أنفسهم الذين يرفعون سعر اللاعب على المريخ 
*وبقولوا إنهم مريخاب 
*كل زول حر في رقبتو 
*يقول عليها مريخابي ما مريخابي 
*لكن نحن كمان حرين 
*نطلق عليهو سمسار بوبار كما يحلو لنا 
*تيري مهم 
*والتجديد له والتمديد مهم 
*لكن لكل شيء سقف معين 
*والأندية الكبيرة تضع سقفا للحاجات دي
*وفي دي إن شاء الله نبقى كبار 
*المهم 
*لكل مذكر مؤنث 
*ولكن مؤنث مذكر 
*كديس وكديسة 
*كبير وكبيرة 
*صابر وصابرة 
*حميد وحميدة 
*وفي اللغة الحديثة إبراهيم وإبراهيما 
*قلت لي عندنا أندية كبيرة في البلد دي!!!!!
*وسمعنا بالمدارس المختلطة 
*لكن أندية مختلطة دي جديدة علينا 
*الرائدات فريقهن براهن 
*يعني ما معقول رائدات يلعبن في فريق (الرواد)
*لكن بتحصل 
*يمكن الحركة دي تعتبر حركة وطنية 
*عشنا وشفنا 
*فطومة 
*وينك يا ختي 
*القصة هاصت 
*حميدة تتسجل في فريق حميد؟؟؟
*في عهدك يافطومة لو حصلت حاجة زي دي كان قلتي أجي يا البرقش 
*المهم 
*في زول (ألجن)
*وفي زول (ألدغ)
*وظهر مؤخرا زول (ألدض)
*الألدض ده هو البنطق الدال ضاض 
*يعني لو عايز يقول ديك 
*بقول ضيك 
*أها 
*الرشيد منقه 
*ابن أخ أحمد منقه 
*قال لي 
*قريبنا ألدض 
*هلالابي كبير 
*فاتح قناة الهلال 
*فوووق في كتابة بقرأ فيها بالصوت العالي 
*الهلال مارض أفريقيا 
*طبعا هو ألدض 
*بنطق الدال ضاض 
*والرشيد عارفو ألضد ورغم كده قال ليهو صدقت
*المهم 
*اليومين دي سكري المريخ ما بظهر في الفحص 
*لا معروف فوق لا معروف تحت 
*مافي زول عارف حاجة 
*ودي أخطر مرحلة من مراحل السكري 
*والسكري مرض خطير ولايوق 
*كان مسك ما بفوت 
*وسكرينا ماسك قوي 
*زمااااان 
*لما السكري مسكنا جديد 
*قلنا اتبعوا تعليمات الطبيب 
*ما سمعتوا كلامنا 
*مشيتوا على العلاج البلدي 
*شربتو لالوب وحلبة وأكلتوا نيم 
*وبدل ترجعوا للطبيب 
*استعنتوا بشيخ فلان وشيخ علان 
*لما السكري إتمكن 
*ورجعتوا للطبيب 
*ولكن بعد السكري أصبح واقعا 
*غايتو نحافظ عليهو ونتعايش معاهو لما يقضي ربك أمرا 
*قال مرض صديق قال
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*كان شفت يا والينا 
*الليلة المدارس فتحوها لينا
*هل في بص يودينا؟
*إذا قلنا ترحيل 
*منو البدفع لينا؟؟؟
*في كهرباء المراوح في المدارس تدور لينا؟؟؟
*في موية تروينا؟؟؟
*في فطور سعرو معقول بتباع لينا؟؟؟؟
*ولا فتحتوها ساااااااي يا والينا؟؟؟؟؟؟

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال حيرتوا القرادة الحيرت بوبي 
وإلى لقاء
سلك




*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*قبل قليل
تيري يجدد ل ظ£ اعوام
                        	*

----------

